# BTP Presents: Tyranid Trygon Conversion



## bluetablepainting (Jan 24, 2007)

No guide this time, but a video and pics!
Let us know what you think!

You Tube Video:






































More pics can be found in our galleries here:
http://www.bluetablepainting.com/view_gallery.php?galleryID=1978

Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is awsome. When I first looked at I thought that only the tail was converted. Then I see the truth. Amazing stuff. What was the budget for this.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

she's a beaut. I'm constantly impressed by you guys.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

You guys are awesome.Like my idols.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

How did you do that paint scheme if I may ask?


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

$220 for that? I might have to open up my own shop like yours...

Looking great though!


----------



## Correlohn (Dec 29, 2007)

Like the others say 'amazing'.


----------



## Circumflex (Jan 11, 2008)

Seriously, man, awesome work! I can only dream of creating such beautiful works.


----------



## Troszkowsky (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a confession, Shawn...

I stole your idea. 

Here's mine:










PS: I LOVE my tanks, man!. Will be sending a full-blown testimonial. I did have a little work breaking the turrets free on the Preds so they could move. But that was not something I specified. I've been showing off the pics. Thanks again!


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Words are inadequare for explaining how awesome that is. Great stuff!


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Brill figure, neat conversions and a paint job that makes you look twice.

What more could you want in a minature (If that is the right word for it).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

seen this video before looked great befoer looks great now


----------

